# Meta SX oder AM Raum Nürnberg



## rosi-77 (14. November 2013)

Servus Leute, da sich in meiner Heimat scheinbar keine Meta-Rider befinden und ich im Dezember beruflich in Führt bin, frage ich mal ob da jemand ein SX oder AM/AM29 in Gr.S oder M fährt das ich mir mal anschaun und probesitzen könnte?! Commencal-Händler da in der Gegend wären auch ne schlecht 

DANKE und sportliche Grüße, Kai


----------



## rosi-77 (24. November 2013)

Keiner in der Gegend der eins der Commencals fährt? Hm... schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danibmx (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Meta SX in small 
Wohne in der Nähe von Erlangen
Grüsse


----------



## rosi-77 (13. Dezember 2013)

Mist da war Ich bis letzte Woche arbeiten, nun sind wir aber wieder in Dresden


----------



## Scheissenduro (23. Dezember 2013)

Hey ich hänge mich mal hier mit rein.
Denke schwer über ein SX nach, würde dann aber die neue Pike anstatt der 34 einbauen wollen. Problem scheint aber die Einbaulänge zu sein. Die ist für die größe s bei commencal mit 520 festgelegt (ab m dann mit 545), die Pike kommt aber wohl auf 542.

Fährt vielleicht wer den kleinen Rahmen mit ner pike oder ner längeren Gabel als vom Hersteller gedacht. Außer auf länge und höhe und Lenkwinkel kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass sich viel ändert oder passiert sonst noch irgendwas dummes, das die Geometrie merklich versauen könnte? Und wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus?
Also machen ja/nein und warum ja oder nein?!


----------



## danibmx (23. Dezember 2013)

hi,
ich fahre ein 2014er Meta SX in small mit der neuen Pike, mir ist nix negatives aufgefallen, wüsste auch nicht, was sich da tun sollte... Auf jeden Fall:JA
;-)


----------



## Scheissenduro (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi, beim 2014er sieht das ja auch schon wieder ganz anders aus 
die länge ist "frei gegeben" habe aber eben mal die geometrien nebeneinander gehalten und bis auf ha und wb ändert sich nix, wobei mit einer längeren gabel der ha ja auch eher wieder flacher wird. Das alles resultiert wohl aus der längeren gabel


----------



## rosi-77 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde mir da nicht so den Kopf machen, 2,5cm sind nicht so viel. Und die Rahmen von Commencal sind ja nun auch ordentlich robust  Klar veränderst du die Geo etwas... Ich baue zb. gerade das Meta 29 auf und das fährt orginal auch 130mm Gabeln. Ich baue auch eine 140mm ein ohne Angst zu haben das was passiert oder sich sehr negativ auswirkt. Das 2012`er Meta 29 hatte zb. auch eine 140mm eingebaut gehabt bei Augenscheinlich gleichen Rahmen wie das 2013`er. 
Eventuell kannst du den Lenkwinkel ja durch den Steuersatz ändern wenn es dir zu flach wird.


----------

